# Corsair K95 RGB Mechanical Keyboard



## AbGedreht (12. August 2014)

Hey,

ab wann wird die Corsair K95 RGB Mechniakl Keyboard verfügbar sein?
Warte schon seit Ankündigung der Tastatur auf Verfügbarkeit 

Gruß


----------



## xSauklauex (12. August 2014)

Corsair Vengeance K95 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (CH-9000020-DE) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Schon längst :?


----------



## claster17 (12. August 2014)

Er möchte aber die RGB Ausführung, die wahrscheinlich auch ein ganzes Stück teurer wird.

Ich hoffe mal, dass sie bereits aus der sehr hohen Ausfallrate der K90 gelernt haben


----------



## AbGedreht (13. August 2014)

xSauklauex schrieb:


> Corsair Vengeance K95 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (CH-9000020-DE) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Schon längst :?


 
close enough  Fehlt nur noch das RGB


----------



## Bluebeard (14. August 2014)

Die K95 und die K70 in den RGB Varianten wird bald erscheinen. Es findet im Moment noch der letzte Feinschliff statt.

Hinsichtlich Ausfallraten: Es gab und gibt bei keiner der Tastaturen "hohe Ausfallraten". Defekte passieren bei jedem Produkt mal und werden dann auch von der Produktgarantie abgedeckt.

P.S. Auf der Gamescom kann man beide Varianten begutachten. Halle 6, neben dem EA Bereich.


----------



## AbGedreht (22. August 2014)

Kommt die Tastatur jetzt noch später?

https://www.facebook.com/CorsairGer...41828.212711475568475/294710507368571/?type=1


----------



## AbGedreht (8. September 2014)

Gibt's schon neue Informationen?

Aktualisiere täglich die geizhals Seite


----------



## Bluebeard (11. September 2014)

Hi AbGedreht,

Leider habe ich noch keine weiteren Informationen als "bald" vorliegen.

Bitte noch um Geduld.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Cheppard (13. November 2014)

Haben sich nach nun 2 Monaten neue Informationen ergeben?


----------



## tripod (14. November 2014)

amazon sagt: Versandfertig in 2 - 3 Wochen


----------



## Bluebeard (19. November 2014)

Schau mal hier:

https://www.alternate.de/Corsair/Gaming-K95-RGB-Tastatur/html/product/1156822?


----------



## AbGedreht (20. November 2014)

Wie schauts mit den MX Blue und Brown aus? Erscheinen die dieses Jahr noch?


----------



## Bluebeard (21. November 2014)

MX-Blue und MX-Brown wird sehr eng werden mit diesem Jahr. Ich hoffe auf MX-Brown noch zeitnah. Am besten Vorbestellen wenn es irgendwo zum vernünftigen Preis gelistet ist. Man kann sich bei Bedarf ja noch umentscheiden.


----------



## Crix1990 (27. November 2014)

Naja, bisher hat jeder Händler eine Vorbestellung abgeleht.

Begründung (Zumindest bei einigen Händlern): Es wird nicht vor Ende Q1 2015 mit einer Verfügbarkeit gerechnet.


----------



## Thallassa (29. November 2014)

Schön, dass die K95 auch mal mit anderen Switches erscheint - ich hätte die Tastatur schon längst gekauft, wenn mal was anderes als die "blöden" Roten dabei gewesen wäre. MX White wäre noch schöner gewesen als brown, aber es stellt ja sowieso keiner mit MX white her.

Ich nehme allerdings an, dass es derzeit keine Pläne gibt, die "alte" (also non-RGB) K95 auch in unterschiedlichen Switchvarianten zu veröffentlichen? Den RGB-Schinken kann ich mir eigentlich sparen, aber immerhin wird's dann die für mich passenden Switches geben.


----------



## Bluebeard (3. Dezember 2014)

K95 ohne RGB wird es weiterhin nur mit MX-Red geben. Die anderen Switch-Varianten werden bei zukünftigen Modellen vorerst nur für die RGB Modelle kommen.


----------

